# Lefty Squier Classic Vibe Tele, $280. Port Colborne



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Left Handed Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Great price. Too bad it is a lefty or I would be all over that.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> Great price. Too bad it is a lefty or I would be all over that.


Turn it into a reverse Nuese Bloomfield?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@JBFairthorne 

At least this is cheaper than anything at Folkway!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Roryfan said:


> At least this is cheaper than anything at Folkway!


That's a long haul from Barrie for him.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

@Roryfan Cheers. I’m good in the Butterscotch SS Tele department. I got a nice American Pro a couple of years ago. Please, continue to keep an eye out for me though. It’s appreciated.

I was planning on selling a couple things and finally custom ordering a G&L semi hollow HH Tele this summer but I think this Covid thing and it’s effect on my income has probably destroyed any chance of that.


----------

